
Scientists discover signalling circuit boards inside body's cells - mzs
https://phys.org/news/2019-05-scientists-circuit-boards-body-cells.html
======
mzs
The article itself is much better and open access:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-10055-w](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-10055-w)

Prof Mark Evans page at University of Edinburgh also has more prior
background: [https://www.ed.ac.uk/discovery-brain-sciences/our-
staff/rese...](https://www.ed.ac.uk/discovery-brain-sciences/our-
staff/research-groups/mark-evans)

